# The Truth About Sit-Ups



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2013)

by Charles Poliquin ~ source A look at the controversy surrounding this popular exercise. Strength coaches and personal trainers have had a love/hate relationship with sit-ups for a long time. In the early years of physical culture these exercises were staples of any fitness program. At one point, people began worrying that sit-ups could cause [...]

*Read More...*


----------



## Curt James (Mar 9, 2013)

First, consider that an individual?s body proportions influence sit-up performance. *A person with a long torso and relatively short legs has a much more difficult time performing sit-ups than someone with a relatively short torso and long legs. *This could explain why some individuals can perform sit-ups with relatively no discomfort, while others continually experience problems from performing the exercise.

Super long torso and short legs here. I'm 6'1" but my squat legs can manage 31" inseam pants pretty comfortably. Definitely favor crunches over sit-ups.


----------

